# DJ Visualization Software



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Does mac have a DJ Visualization Software?

Something like this -=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL0_YM6lhrc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Arkaos VJ3-5 Audio-Video Visualizer


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

That's pricey lol. Do they have a trial version coz I only need it for a day or two hahahaa. Thanks Vexel.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

motion dive. tokyo
http://www.digitalstage.net/en/
This is the one i use


----------

